# Bella machine cut stones



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I sent for and got some samples of Bella machine cut stones - and a color chart They are lovely and have great glue. also had great customer service help

Just placed and order and found out there is a 25% discount going on till Friday the 11 on all items- at myshirtconnection.com- just wanted to let everyone know- 


enter code "5Day"


----------



## Laney (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing it with us, you are so kind.

Would you please give me some idea about their price?

Thanks.


Laney


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Just go to the website and price one gross of the size you use and deduct 25% - The prices vary with the size of the stone. But With the sale they are very good--I got a great price on rhinestone transferpapaer also But the sale ends on Friday 

www.myshirtconnection.com


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you, I just placed an order!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope you are as happy with them as I am


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

dan-ann said:


> I hope you are as happy with them as I am


Yes, I was. Thank you Sally! I even got some extra things sent for free : )


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I got another order in today and am already using them - i am really please with the bling they give off in sunlight


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

do you have a tel number for bella machine cut stones or website.

Bob


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

bob emb said:


> do you have a tel number for bella machine cut stones or website.
> 
> Bob



Bella M/C Rhinestones, MC Rhinestones, Machine Cut Rhinestones, hotfix, hot fix, M/C Rhinestones, Bella Rhinestones 

This link will take you directly to the Bella M/C Rhinestones. The phone number is 877-455-4665. Ext 3 will get you to rhinestone sales.

Let me know if I can help with anything,

Brian


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

hey all, 

i missed the deadline for the discount. but, thanks for the info. i will place an order w/them in the near future.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I just placed an order and the code is still working.


----------

